# Birds from Alaska...



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm just back this week from a 10 day trip to Alaska. Here are a few of my favourite images.

All the best!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2015)

Awesome. Great pictures Glenn. Well done.


----------



## Visarend (Jun 24, 2015)

Clearly a great birding/photography trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh, I wish I would be there...
Nicely done, I especially like no. 16!


----------



## TheJock (Jun 24, 2015)

Stunning images, love that Bluethroat shot!


----------



## meywd (Jun 24, 2015)

Wonderful photos, all are amazing.


----------



## triggermike (Jun 24, 2015)

All great! Well done and great collection in only 10 days!


----------



## Gaf (Jun 24, 2015)

Impressive work Glenn. 8)


----------



## geonix (Jun 25, 2015)

Very impressive pictures. I especially like the red-throated divers


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Glenn. 
Great series, nicely shot, some beautiful subjects. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Glenn Bartley said:


> I'm just back this week from a 10 day trip to Alaska. Here are a few of my favourite images.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> ...


----------



## FEBS (Jun 28, 2015)

Woow Glenn.

Every time I see photos of you, I know I can still improve. Impressive man !


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks gang!


----------

